# Red/Pink Transformer



## ba3452

I got this pill from a guy who gets them in Northern New Jersey. Its a round, reddish pink (more red than pink i think) pill with the optimus prime logo on the front (raised) and it looks like a symbol that resembles a G on the back. The pill is pretty small, (maybe 4 x 3 mm?) and the residue is very bitter. Has anyone encountered this type of pill? Any information or ideas would be helpful.


----------



## enilorac420

I have taken this before. Red Transformers. It was over the summer with a couple friends, we chewed it at the back of our mouths and it tasted like shit. We also smoke 2 chronic blunts, i do NOT suggest doing that at all. It was such a bad decision. I heard that the darker the color the stronger the extacy. Maybe this is a good thing for you, but I personally did not have a good time, at all. We finished a 24-pack of water, and were just drinking any water we could get all night. It was so wierd.


----------



## ba3452

thanks for the info. If you could guess, what do you think was in it?


----------



## RavenousBlonde

enilorac420 said:
			
		

> I have taken this before. Red Transformers. It was over the summer with a couple friends, we chewed it at the back of our mouths and it tasted like shit. We also smoke 2 chronic blunts, i do NOT suggest doing that at all. It was such a bad decision. I heard that the darker the color the stronger the extacy. Maybe this is a good thing for you, but I personally did not have a good time, at all. We finished a 24-pack of water, and were just drinking any water we could get all night. It was so wierd.



Color has absolutely nothing to do with how strong the ecstasy is.  It means absolutely nothing.

The Transformers have a half and half reputation (half good and half bad), and you really don't know if there was any ecstasy in your pill.  Smoking chronic shouldn't have made the roll worse, just the opposite, if you ask me.  Sounds like you had something in your pill besides ecstasy.  There are many different adulterants out there, ever thought about a testing kit?    And PLEASE do NOT drink that much water with real ecstasy pills!  It is potentially dangerous.  

Why don't you head over to our wonderful Ecstasy Discussion board and click the big giant bolded link at the top?  You'll be so glad you did.


----------



## stoneddave

It seems like the transformers when they first came out were good...pretty much any others that I've seen reports for lately, with the exception of Lilczey's Yellow Transformers in NJ, have been piperazines.

+1 to the testing kit
+2 to not drinking that much water
+3 to color not having any effect on the strength of the ecstasy


----------



## Xevro

Took of em of trans. a while back, devided in 4 quarters, and the i decided wtf am i doing so i parachut'd it, and well, it took like 2H30 hours to kick in, let me just say, it was more of a amphetamine boost then anything else, if there is mdma in that pill, there is a low % of it, i dont suggest take it, of course if its the same batch, but if ur rly stuck i guess it can make a night a lil bit more fun, i guess.


----------



## alladin

man i took the pink ones with the g on the back last weekend and didnt have a good time at all..
no joke it felt like i took 2 hits of acid and if i wanted to trip acid.. i woulda bought some but i wanted to roll.
things were weird.. i didnt no what to do or where to go..
i also could not ,for the life of me, pee


----------



## Gerbee

^^^piperazines

transformers are sucking these days


----------



## alladin

i agree. the blues sucked and now the pink ones sucked.. the first pink ones we got were like the ones the dude first described.. the blue autobots and the pinks i took this past week were however shaped like a transformer head..


----------

